# Letter Template



## SheilaK5482 (May 1, 2005)

My Dad is wanting to make signs using 3 1/2 inch letters, the only templates we can find are the 1 1/2 inch and the 2 1/2 inch templates. Are there templates that come in 3 1/2 inch size? If not, it there a way for him to make the signs with 3 1/2 inch letters.

Sheila


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Cant he make his own templates out of 1/4" MDF?
The letters would have to be larger to account from the guide bush he has.
An adjustable pantograph could be used to draw the letters to the desired size.
I'd be inclined to make templates of a set width so they can all be lined up right and also have a centre line marked on each letter to keep them equi-spaced.
If the letters are well spaced he could have 5 or 6 letters on each template so would need 6 templates for the alphabet plus 2 more templates for all the numbers.


----------



## JamesEMc (Nov 4, 2004)

I saw Norm do some freehand signs a week or two ago. He'd gone to the company in NH that had originally made the NYW sign and talked to an expert. I've since tried it a couple of times with mixed results, but my needs were for 1/2" letters. I don't handle a router well enough for that size, so I ended up carving them out. I attached vinyl letters to the wood and then slowly chipped away the wood that was not covered by vinyl. I want a rustic appearance, but so far my results have been too crude to use.


----------



## kennykscott (Dec 20, 2014)

Rockler makes some that are over 3 inches called State Park templates.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I did not know Norm was still on TV, what network carries his show?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

The OP was made in 2005! :yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

tvman44 said:


> I did not know Norm was still on TV, what network carries his show?


Norm has a free episode each week on his site;

New Yankee Workshop - Featuring the Craftsmanship of Master Carpenter Norm Abram


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you James for the info. I used to watch Norm every weekend on PBS.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

this site has certain 3" and 4" templates.

Tools Home - Dave's Signs Tool Reviews | Router reviews, sander reviews, drill reviews and other woodworking tools


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

The last time I needed templates for large letters I used MS Word to print them very large (one letter to a sheet of paper). I then attached the sheets to plywood with rubber cement and cut them out on my scroll saw. They made great router templates to use with a top bearing straight bit. Be careful not to pick a font that is difficult or impossible to follow with the router.

Charley


----------

